# Alignment Problems from the Factory



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

There is no TSB on what I am about to post, so please don't ask.
Many of the early (I'm not sure what the VINs are) Touaregs have been shipped from the factory with incorrect alignment specs. This has resulted in abnormal tire wear regardless of tire type.
Based on my limited discussions with other Touareg owners and posts on this site, it appears as though the most common alignment problem is "toe out" which results in abnormal inside treadwear. In my case, I had all four tires replaced at 12,000 miles due to poor tire wear. They replaced all four because I rotated mine every 5,000 miles and bad wear occurred on all four. There was no debate or discussion with the VWoA rep. who came to authorize replacement. He just signed off.
To make you feel better, Porsche had the same problem early on with their Cayennes. It was worse than the VWs because Porsche couldn't figure out what the alignment specs were supposed to be so they used the Touareg spec until they figured it out.







The two specs similar but NOT the same.
Also, there are specific instructions for your service garage to do the alignment; particularly if you have air suspension.
Some of the more important instructions are:
The front and rear wheels must be measured and aligned each time. (The rear wheels have adjustments just like the front)
Vehicle must be empty; fuel tank full; windshield/headlight washer reservoir full.
Difference in tread depth on a given axle to be no more than 2mm
Tires must be inflated to specific pressure.
For air suspension vehicles: Manually measure distance between center and underside of fender.
Perform basic setting of steering angle sensor G85 with VAS 5051 (VW's VAG-COM computer).
For vehicles with air suspension: After verifying ride height and/or conducting level compensation of ride height sensors with special tool VAS 5051, select raise for 7 seconds and press lock. Then, install break pedal depressor, start engine, set vehicle to off road, then to sport, then to normal ride height. Turn engine off. Remeasure ride heights to confirm they are within specs. If ride height measurement is incorrect then adjustment with VAS 5051 is required.
Specs for air suspension are as follows:
Front: 497mm +/- 3mm or 19.57 inches +/- 0.12 inch
Rear: 502mm +/- 3mm or 19.76 inches +/- 0.12 inch
Now, here's where my story gets interesting.....
My dealer didn't have their alignment machine set up for my wheel size yet. So, he sent my vehicle off to the Chevy dealer down the street for alignment. I picked it up, took it home and got a call from my SM who said they didn't do the alignment. Well, no **** they didn't do it, because they can't. So he said to bring it back in tomorrow morning and he would take it to the Porsche dealer and have it done. Well, I thought, cool, the Porsche guys can do it right. (never thinking about the requirement of the VAS 5051 which the Porsche guys don't have). So I took my TReg to the Porsche dealer and actually watched the mechanic do the alignment. Yes, my vehicle is within specs, but he didn't follow any of the instructions listed above and I now have a vehicle that pulls right.








I should note that even though my tire wore unevenly, I had a vehicle that tracked straight as an arrow before the alignment.
So, tomorrow should be an interesting phone call to my SM and ask him to explain how the Porsche guys could have done my alignment. Plus, I had only a quarter tank of fuel in it when I took it to Porsche.
Moral of the story: Go check your tire wear (on all 4 tires) and make sure your vehicle is tracking straight. If you have uneven tire wear, make an appointment.....now. Don't wait. Rotating tires will NOT solve / resolve uneven tire wear problems. And, don't let them tell you you knocked it out of aligment when you drove over the curb last time you were at the post office.







The bottom line is the factory screwed up and they need to fix it. Don't let them pass the buck on the alignment issue.


_Modified by bravocharlie at 9:42 PM 4-21-2004_


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (bravocharlie)*

I have steel springs and on the third visit for alignment (after driving 700 miles for the steel springs to "settle"), they finally sent it to the Porsche dealer a block away. They aligned all 4 wheels (they also really liked the car!). It still pulled to the right, so the VW dealer cross-rotated the tires. Better, but still a slight pull. 
At 1,100 miles replaced the 18 w/Contis with 20"Cayenne rims w/Yokohama AVS S/Ts. It tracks like an arrow now!
I still don't understand what was going on!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (setinhi)*

I would question if the Porsche dealer used the VW spec or the Cayenne spec. I would also read the instructions I posted above and ask yourself the fuel tank question and the tire pressure question. If neither were the way they are supposed to be then that could be the reason for your alignment problems.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (bravocharlie)*

Wow--I wonder if a "toe out" position could also result in worse than expected gas mileage and acceleration. (?) Seems like with wheels pulling slightly against each other you're wasting power.

_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_The front and rear wheels must be measured and aligned each time. (The rear wheels have adjustments just like the front)

Are you saying that VW has instructed the dealers that *every* time a treg is brought in that they must check the alignment using this very long and complicated procedure?? I just got my treg back after a week or so in the shop and they didn't mention doing anything like this. They seem to be *very* current on the details of the tregs and I suspect they have everything they would need to do just about anything to a vehicle that needed doing... but they didn't do this.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (xplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xplay* »_Wow--I wonder if a "toe out" position could also result in worse than expected gas mileage and acceleration. (?) Seems like with wheels pulling slightly against each other you're wasting power.
*I doubt it or at least not enough to really notice.*
Are you saying that VW has instructed the dealers that *every* time a treg is brought in that they must check the alignment using this very long and complicated procedure?? I just got my treg back after a week or so in the shop and they didn't mention doing anything like this. They seem to be *very* current on the details of the tregs and I suspect they have everything they would need to do just about anything to a vehicle that needed doing... but they didn't do this.
*No. Its part of the aligment process. If they adjust the front, they have to check and readjust the back to make sure everything stays in alignment. It doesn't have anything to do with each service visit.*


----------



## tierraman (Feb 20, 2004)

Bravo: I'm totally confused on this alignment issue. vwao has issued a "final" dicission NOT to re-align my suspension. The vehicle has NOT been abused in any way...how can I make contact with a regional rep? in NM


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (tierraman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tierraman* »_Bravo: I'm totally confused on this alignment issue. vwao has issued a "final" dicission NOT to re-align my suspension. The vehicle has NOT been abused in any way...how can I make contact with a regional rep? in NM

I don't know. My service manager was the one that put in the request for the tire issue. He told them they needed to be replaced because of poor wear. VWoA is aware of the alignment problems from the factory.
My guess is that your problem lies within your own service deparment. You need to get the Service Manager to go to bat for you. If you have uneven tire wear, document it with the dealer......everytime.
From about 4,500 miles on, each time mine went in for service or a repair, my punch list had "tires have uneven wear" on it. I continued to keep it on the punch list until it was resolved. No fighting or nashing of teeth was required.
Or better yet, print this thread and take it with you.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (bravocharlie)*

This thread may also be of assistance.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1261768


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (bravocharlie)*

I have a later VIN and only 1700 miles. I'm not noticing any pull or abnormal tire wear as of yet. But, I have noticed since I bought it that when I hold the steering wheel absolutely level and straight, the car will go to the left a little bit. To get it to go straight, I have to keep the steering wheel compensated to the right just a hair. What do you think? Problem or normal?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (noc)*

Without having your vehicle checked on the alignment rack, I don't know if you have a problem. By the time they put it on the alignment rack and get it all set up, you may as well just do an alignment.
Its probably too early to tell, but it doesn't sound like you have a problem.


----------



## sandeepim (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (bravocharlie)*

I just got my TREG 2 days ago and has about 200 miles on it. I've already called VW dealer to check alignment. Here is the scenario.
On flat pavement, The vehicle drives straight sometimes pulling a little to the right but the steering wheel stays off center to the left. Some say this is sign of bad alignment some say re adjust steering wheel to center if vehicle is going straight. 
What are your thoughts on this? Can the this be bad alignment? Or just steering wheel needs to be recentered? or Are they one and the same?
Just got my new replacement Treg and the dealer trips start - AGAIN!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (sandeepim)*

Not to point out the obvious or insult you, but if the road is canted to one side (for drainaige for example) there will be some bias for pulling in that direction. For example, if the road is angled to the right (as most are) you will have to input some left pressure to keep it straight. That is normal.
However, in my case, if I'm in the left lane with left sloping road, my vehicle still pulls to the right.


----------



## sandeepim (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (bravocharlie)*

I understand what you are saying about the road being canted to one side that's why I made sure to mention "Flat Pavement" in my post. My steering wheel stays off center to the left even when it's going straight and I don't have my hands on the wheel. KIDS, DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME!








This time I made sure to "DO A SEARCH" before posting and getting blasted at!








Sandman!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (sandeepim)*

To TIERRAMAN:
If you are in the Rocky Mountain Region for Volkswagen, the person in charge of this region at VWoA in Auburn Hills, MI is:
Christina Rogers
She can be reached by calling the VW Customer Service number. She helped me out with a couple of the initial problems with my 'T' and was great!


----------



## steverhoeven (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (TREGinginCO)*

I also had an alignment issue, pulling to the right while the wheel was to the left. The wheel was off center ccw a few degrees. 
Christina Rogers took care of contacting the other dealership in town (since the dealer where I bought it didn't have the equipment) and took care of everything to make sure it was covered under the warranty. In one word: great!


_Modified by steverhoeven at 10:42 AM 4-22-2004_


----------



## setinhi (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (bravocharlie)*

My confusion is over why the car would track straight simply by changing wheels and tires. The original set had only 1,100 miles and had been cross-rotated. No alignment work was done when I switched the wheels and tires. Fuel level, etc. during alignment would not explain the later improvement.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (setinhi)*

ah, the mysteries of life. maybe two wrongs sometimes do make a right


----------



## idiot2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (bravocharlie)*

For others that have or will have this problem: 10,000 miles and the inside fronts are now racing slicks. As usual, took the dealer two weeks to let me know what they were going to do about it. As usual, after two weeks, dealer decided to do the right thing and replace all four. HOWEVER, they said replacement tires are on backorder since there have been so many Conti tire problems and had no idea when tires would be available. My nice all-weel-drive-offroad-capable-drive-in-any-weather vehicle is now consigned to dry pavement conditions only until further notice. Still love the thing though.
Hopefully this, along with bravocharlie's far more informative post, will help anyone else with this problem.


----------



## jim.bresee (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (idiot2)*

I have this problem as well.
Tires on order. My dealer has stated that they don't know why this happens. They seem uncertain that alignment will solve the issue, but that's the current strategy.
I don't understand how the rear tires wear evenly (but very fast) if it is alignment. It makes sense for the fronts, but the rears seem to wear evenly.
I suspect the 4 wheel drive system is doing something to the rear tires - traction control when it is not necessary perhaps?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (jim.bresee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jim.bresee* »_I don't understand how the rear tires wear evenly (but very fast) if it is alignment. It makes sense for the fronts, but the rears seem to wear evenly.
I suspect the 4 wheel drive system is doing something to the rear tires - traction control when it is not necessary perhaps?

The rear wheels get aligned too. There are adjustments for them as well. Mine were out of alignment.
Are you planning to come to the October event? Email me if you want more info.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (jim.bresee)*

Dealer just postponed my alignment/tires visit until Wednesday next week because he wasn't sure he would have the tires by Monday. Don't really need the tires right away as I would rather wear the old ones away. 
mdjak, you need an alignment and tires too. According to my dealer there is a service circular letter on this issue.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (bravocharlie)*

I am wondering whether the alignment issue isn't due to the car lowering itself at speed and changing the alignment. Correct me if I am wrong but most everyone who is complaining about inner front alignment has air suspension. And I know bc, mdjak and I all drive pretty fast. 
I asked my service advisor about this possibility but he thought the computer would compensate for this. Frankly, I don't know or see how but I would imagine that VW would have figured the air suspension issues out by now since they are putting it on nearly every high end car they sell in the VW/Audi lineup.
Anyone have any other thoughts on this?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I am wondering whether the alignment issue isn't due to the car lowering itself at speed and changing the alignment. Correct me if I am wrong but most everyone who is complaining about inner front alignment has air suspension. And I know bc, mdjak and I all drive pretty fast. 
I asked my service advisor about this possibility but he thought the computer would compensate for this. Frankly, I don't know or see how but I would imagine that VW would have figured the air suspension issues out by now since they are putting it on nearly every high end car they sell in the VW/Audi lineup.
Anyone have any other thoughts on this?

According to the VWoA regioinal rep who looked at my tires and approved the replacement, there were alignment problems coming out of the factory. The "toe out" which causes the inside tread wear problems apparently is the most common flaw in the factory alignment.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

Anyone can post pictures of unevenly worn tires ?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (escaflowne_song)*


_Quote, originally posted by *escaflowne_song* »_Anyone can post pictures of unevenly worn tires ?









Sorry, mine are gone.
Close your eyes, image smooth rubber with no evidence of treads or grooves.
That's the best I can do.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

I will post pics a bit later.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

OK, late enough:


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

WOW. Crystal Clear difference in between the inter & outer rim!
Just out of curiosity, is it taken from your T-reg?
Thanks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by escaflowne_song at 3:20 PM 5-6-2004_


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (bravocharlie)*

I sympathize with you BC... my TReg had the same problem.. It's ok now... but the steering wheel is about 4 degrees turned to the right and I'm about $400 bones in the red.. .. I'm going to get them to fix that on the 15K service... next week.... here's my story.. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1293142...
VWoA sucked on my claim.....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (escaflowne_song)*


_Quote, originally posted by *escaflowne_song* »_WOW. Crystal Clear difference in between the inter & outer rim!
Just out of curiosity, is it taken from your T-reg?
Thanks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by escaflowne_song at 3:20 PM 5-6-2004_

Yes, this is on my car which is why I am getting it aligned.


----------



## idiot2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Hope this works, first time trying to post an image. But if it does - Spock, you call that tire wear?


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (idiot2)*

That's called a racing slick. You're cool. You've got tires just like the nascar drivers do.
That's exactly what mine looked like.


_Modified by bravocharlie at 5:08 PM 5-7-2004_


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (idiot2)*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (idiot2)*

Sorry idiot, I can't see your picture. The tires measure 2/32" on the inside and 5/32" on the outside.


----------



## jim.bresee (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Just an update on this thread....
I spoke with a regional field rep today. He said that VW produced a TSB for this on May 4th, available to dealers on the 5th. 
The TSB references a list of VIN ranges that are known to be shipped from the factory with a mis-alignment condition. If your Treg falls into the VIN range, you can get the tires replaced and a four wheel alignment.
I have not verified with the local dealer that they have the TSB, but this is what I was told Today.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (jim.bresee)*

As soon as somebody finds out the official VIN range (or even if their treg is one that is covered), please share it with us!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (xplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xplay* »_As soon as somebody finds out the official VIN range (or even if their treg is one that is covered), please share it with us!

Now, I don't mean to be a smart ass, but why not call your service manager and ask him to check the TSB?


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Smartass ;-)
No, seriously. *somebody* from this site is going to be on the phone first thing tomorrow, why don't we save all of us the 20 minute phone call (and save the poor VW service centers 100 calls) and just post the range here.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (xplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xplay* »_Smartass ;-)
No, seriously. *somebody* from this site is going to be on the phone first thing tomorrow, why don't we save all of us the 20 minute phone call (and save the poor VW service centers 100 calls) and just post the range here.

Right, so my point is why don't you do it and report back.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

Damn.
I was hoping I could delegate.


----------



## pvjq (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (xplay)*

I called Reydel VW in Edison and they are unaware of any TSB about alignment issues. They acknowledeged however that often the discussion boards have the infor before the dealers do.....anyone else care to try?


----------



## jim.bresee (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (pvjq)*

the regional rep is calling me on Tuesday - I'll ask him for specifics then..


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (bravocharlie)*

So here's an interim follow up. (Read the original post in this thread for all the gory details.)
As a preface, my Touareg was aligned at the Porsche/Audi dealership because my dealer didn't have his equipment set up. Furthermore, I am a customer at the Porsche/Audi dealer as well. They come pick up our car for service all the time. The P/A dealer is about 20 minutes farther than my VW dealer is.
So, I had my Touareg aligned at the Porsche dealership. It now pulls right and the steering wheel is not straight. Before, my steering wheel was fine and the vehicle tracked straight as an arrow, it just had lousy tire wear due to toe out.
After 2 weeks of hearing nothing from my service manager, I emailed and inquired what the status was. He called this afternoon and said that the Porsche dealer would do it again and I was supposed to call them directly and set up an appointment.
So, I did. I asked them to come pick up my Touareg just like they do with our Audi and guess what? They won't come pick it up.







Nope, even though they did the alignment and bunged it up the first time, they won't come pick it up.
Now, if I weren't already a customer of the Porsche/Audi dealer, I could understand that. But they fricked up the alignment the first time so I guess its my problem.
So, my patience is starting to run out. I called my Touareg service manager back and told him that I'd drop the vehicle off and he can deal with it. I just wonder why it takes more then 6 weeks to get your alignment system set up for the Touareg.
Oh, and get this......my service manager said that he spoke to VW about the alignment issues I raised (see the original post in this thread). He said that VW said it isn't necessary to raise, lower, and measure the vehicle unless suspension components were replaced. spockcat, are you listening?
Just another day in VW dealership paradise.


_Modified by bravocharlie at 11:48 PM 5-10-2004_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (bravocharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravocharlie* »_
Oh, and get this......my service manager said that he spoke to VW about the alignment issues I raised (see the original post in this thread). He said that VW said it isn't necessary to raise, lower, and measure the vehicle unless suspension components were replaced. spockcat, are you listening?


I would take this to mean that the car's alignment does not change as the car is lowered or raised. As I haven't changed any suspension components, I shouldn't have an issue.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (bravocharlie)*

Let's see if I understand this:
Car has alignment problem (toe-out).
Dealer can't do alignment, subcontracts to different dealer.
Different dealer screws up.
This shouldn't be your problem. If I were you I wouldn't even communicate with the Porsche Dealer and let your VW dealer deal with it all the way. It's his responsibility. (Sounds like you're starting to do just that.) Good luck.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_Let's see if I understand this:
Car has alignment problem (toe-out).
Dealer can't do alignment, subcontracts to different dealer.
Different dealer screws up.
This shouldn't be your problem. If I were you I wouldn't even communicate with the Porsche Dealer and let your VW dealer deal with it all the way. It's his responsibility. (Sounds like you're starting to do just that.) Good luck.

Yea, you have it right, except that I wanted to go the first time to the P/A dealer to see the aligment done. It was good I did because they didn't follow the instructions. I only called P/A directly because I know them and they know me. I just wanted them to come pick up the Touareg. When they said "no", I dumped in my service manager's lap. Its their problem.
So I guess we're saying the same thing.


----------



## Chazvegas (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (bravocharlie)*

The dealership just replaced my tires and did an alignment. The good news is they filled up my tank so I'm guessing they have the correct specs the bad news is they charged me for the gas.


----------



## Jack F (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (Chazvegas)*

If it helps anyone, my TREG was misaligned when I took delivery with single digit miles on it. Was aligned by an alignment shop the VW dealer uses because they "didn't have the setup for 18" wheels."
I have the print out for the alignement. It tracks straight as an arrow, to borrow from BC.
I could give you guys the number but don't have a scanner. A mechanic friend looked at the numbers and said that the alignment was done by someone that 'knows his stuff." I believe this now since no problems since then.
If someone wants the numbers, IM me and we can setup a phone call or I can fax the sheet to you. Any takers? One stipulation. Post here that you are IM'ing me so that I don't get 30 people asking for the same. Then you can post the scanned info here, so that everyone can benefit from the info.
I'm glad to help you guys out as much as I can.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (Jack F)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1386459


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (Jack F)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack F* »_If it helps anyone, my TREG was misaligned when I took delivery with single digit miles on it. 

Maybe having single digit miles was the problem.








I thought I read somewhere that all Touaregs underwent 17 miles of testing before they were put out for sale?


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (jim.bresee)*

IF that's the true, I LOVE YOU MAN, FOR LETTING ME KNOW!!!!!!!!!!! I've suffered enough to think about LEMON.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Then, what's the VIN range?


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (escaflowne_song)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPOCKCAT* »_ Number VWA-04-12, dated May 4, 2004.
Picked up a copy of this at my dealer today. Covers VINS to 4D025443. 
Warranty repair. VW will pay for a one-time wheel alignment and for vehicles with premature tire wear, for front tires only. Will also be reimbursed as consequential damage if applicable.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Thanks


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (escaflowne_song)*

Where can I find my VIN number? Is it under hood or drive side door pannel?

Thanks


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (escaflowne_song)*


_Quote, originally posted by *escaflowne_song* »_Where can I find my VIN number? Is it under hood or drive side door pannel?

Thanks

Driver's side dash at the bottom corner.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (escaflowne_song)*

lower left hand side of the windshield. Stand at the front of the drivers door and look down at the lower corner of the windshield. Also on your car's title and the registration, and the insurance card/policy.


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

As always, thanks Bravo and Spockcat!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jack F (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (rinaic)*

So I guess what you're saying is that all the people that are having alignment issues had single digit miles on their TREG. Think about that and get back with me.
I faxed my alignment specs to 4x4. He will post somewhere for you folks.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (Jack F)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack F* »_So I guess what you're saying is that all the people that are having alignment issues had single digit miles on their TREG. Think about that and get back with me.
I faxed my alignment specs to 4x4. He will post somewhere for you folks.

No. I have 13,500 miles and mine pulls right.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (Jack F)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack F* »_I faxed my alignment specs to 4x4. He will post somewhere for you folks.

Here's Jacks alignment numbers. Note that the right toe was quite a ways out of spec.


----------



## rinaic (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (Jack F)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack F* »_So I guess what you're saying is that all the people that are having alignment issues had single digit miles on their TREG. Think about that and get back with me.


No need to think. Not what I said, or implied at all.


----------



## Verdugo (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Here's Jacks alignment numbers. Note that the right toe was quite a ways out of spec. 

Can't see the pic.
Guess I'm screwed since I've got a 51xxx and they've tried fixing the alignment three times already.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Alignment Problems from the Factory (Verdugo)*

Nevermind.. I mis-posted.


_Modified by Uriah at 1:39 AM 6-21-2004_


----------

